# Lightroom Classic Error ?:0: attempt to index field 'rootFile' (a nil value)



## yleibu (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm using Lightroom Classic on Mac OS High Sierra desktop. I've got about 26K photos, out of which two photos are corrupted. I've  succeeded to identify these photos , but I cannot delete nor remove them.  Their thumbnails previews are blank. These photos whose path are corrupted prevent me from running duplicates finder plugins. When I'm showing these photos in the finder I get the following error message:
?:0: attempt to index field 'rootFile' (a nil value).
I'd appreciate any help with this issue. Thank you all.

Ygal Leibu


----------



## yleibu (Sep 5, 2019)

The Lightroom Queen, Victoria Barmpton, provided an answer.  It is a LR Classic bug: the blank previews are ghost images. 
More about this at 
https://feedback.photoshop.com/phot...thumbnails-showing-up-in-all-photographs-onlyThank you to Victoria for her help.


----------

